# How to price out a private dinner?



## wsw1993x (Dec 19, 2018)

One of the members at the club I work at wants me to cook a 3 course dinner for 4 people at their home. I have never done this, but am wondering how it should be priced out. I wouldn't think you'd price it the same as you would in a professional kitchen with around a 30% food cost. The menu is:

First course: Scallop Crudo , pickled fresno, smoked tomato cream

Second: 6 oz. Salmon, braised leeks, mushroom ragout

Third: Chocolate-raspberyy torte, amaretto cream.

any help would be appreciated


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I do this all the time. 
Your menu is upscale so you don't want to cheat yourself. 
First, they pay for all the food. 
Then, you need to think about service. Are you serving or are you employing someone? If so, they need to be paid a descent wage. 
Do you have to clean up afterwards? 
Will you have to rent anything?
These questions have to be asked in order for you to come up with a price. 
Then there's your time and knowledge.
I charge $40.00 an hour for my time.....and that's cheap in comparison.


----------

